# Cq cq cq



## fma08 (Apr 9, 2009)

Calling all hams! (not the pigs)

I know there's been a thread on this before, but the site said it was old and to start a new one.

Just checking in, one for the count.

KC0HAI, tech plus for 9 years, and going to work on getting my general this summer. Had a Yaesu FT-50R until it went kaput a while ago. Looking into getting a new HT when I get some money.

73's


----------



## MRE (Apr 10, 2009)

Good morning, from W1IM.

I did my tech in 2006, and went right to extra in 2007.


My arsenal includes the following.

Icom 751A
yaesu FT101B
Yaesu FT8900R
Yaesu FT1802
Yaesu VX-7R
Vertex Standard VX-424

AB577 GRC Tower
Cushcraft A3 Tribander
Cushcraft 13B2
G5RV Dipole
Assorted verticals for VHF/UHF


73 de W1IM


----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 10, 2009)

My husband has been a ham for about 30 years.  KA9TCN.  
I don't know about the stuff...  cause quite frankly - I don't get the attraction:blush: but I have a lot of fun with him at hamfests.  (or as I call it - geek central )  
Good for you for starting a thread.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 10, 2009)

We're all quite secure with are geekiness 

W1IM, How do you like your VX-7R?


----------



## berkeman (Apr 10, 2009)

Mike Berke  KI6EGL
Newark, CA ARES Emergency Coordinator (EC)
Newark CERT Team Leader for Communications

We integrate 2m and 70cm HAM radio into our Community ERT operations plans, and it works very well.  We have a radio at the Fire Station that serves as the city's EOC in Level 2 activations and above, and we have received high marks in the after-action reports for the EOC activations.  Good stuff.

BTW, HAM radio played a part in the big phone/Internet outage yesterday in Santa Clara County.  Somebody cut some fiberoptic comm cables underground (on purpose), which cut out land line and cell phone comm for a large area.  911 was down, and even direct-dial emergency numbers were not working for the majority of the day.  Here's a note that I saw today about how the HAMs in the area were mobilized:



> Almost 24 hours ago individuals cut telephone fiber optic cables in
> southern Santa Clara County which resulted in large scale telephone
> outages, both landline and cell phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## MRE (Apr 10, 2009)

fma08 said:


> We're all quite secure with are geekiness
> 
> W1IM, How do you like your VX-7R?



I like it quite a bit.  Its small but very durable, and covers 6m, 2m, and 70cm at 5W, and can do 300mW on 220Mhz.  The dual VFOs are nice too.  The link  below is to Eham's reveiw page for the 7R.  It has quite a few posts on it.  Don't take any single one very seriously, but look at the collective opinion.  As you probably know, hams can be very opinionated.

You can get a 7R now for under $300, and you could probably find a used one for $200 or a little less.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 10, 2009)

I appreciate it ^_^ Where's the link?


----------



## MRE (Apr 10, 2009)

fma08 said:


> I appreciate it ^_^ Where's the link?



Oops.  Here you go.

http://www.eham.net/reviews/detail/2350?ehamsid=97004d4c5d91461bf77d37653a4dcf39


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 10, 2009)

Jeez, I feel like I did when I first looked at an EMT book, not understanding a thing I read...


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 10, 2009)

All I know is '10/4 Rubber duckie!'
Not sure where the rubber duck comes into play...
maybe a bath tub in the back of the semi! lol

P.S. Yes I use to watch the Truckie movies!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Jon (Apr 10, 2009)

N3VZG... but you probably guessed that


Yaesu VX-7R as a portable - very sturdy and functional.
Kenwood TM-D700A in the car, and I'm still trying to play with it to do APRS

And a bunch of oddball 2m/440 stuff that gets broken out at scout camp - HTX-202/404, a Radio Shack 2m 45W mobile, etc.

My father has a fairly extensive station at home, with some older Heathkit stuff and a Kenwood HF rig, but I'm not sure which one. Station worked great until the knockoff G5RV decided it was time to come down... so no antenna for a year. Hopefully we can get one up this summer.

With any luck, I'll be operating from a Scout Camp this summer, and if I can pass my General element, I'll try to be pretty active.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 10, 2009)

KD5QHI here. Been a HAM for a while now, almost 6 or seven years


----------



## Sieldan (Apr 10, 2009)

KE5GDK Here.
Elmore County EC
Central Alabama Skywarn Net Manager
(and a controller)
VP of Montgomery Amateur Radio Club

Equipment
Yaesu VX-7r
Yaesu FT-7800r
Yaesu FT-8800r
Yaesu FT-747GX
45' Rohn 25
Commercial 2m/70cm Omni
Alpha Delta DX-CC

And we just brought the Skywarn net down this evening.  53 Checkins!


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 11, 2009)

KG6KGW

Yeasu VX-5R with REDCAP mod.  Yes, I need something a little less archaic, but, I also need to live somewhere I'm allowed to put up an antenna....


----------



## fma08 (Apr 11, 2009)

Went to the store today, got a great deal on a VX-8R, cost me just under $300 ^_^ I'm now happy.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 11, 2009)

*So are you guys going to exchange e-QSL's or what?*

Local CERT's going to do a HAM-CRAM soon.

Hey, I can take your license designators and look up your names and addresses can't I?


----------



## fma08 (Apr 12, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Local CERT's going to do a HAM-CRAM soon.
> 
> Hey, I can take your license designators and look up your names and addresses can't I?



That's a bit creepy...


----------



## Sieldan (Apr 14, 2009)

But MyCroft is right, he can look us all up.  Not that Im worried about it.


----------



## berkeman (Apr 14, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Local CERT's going to do a HAM-CRAM soon.
> 
> Hey, I can take your license designators and look up your names and addresses can't I?



Very cool.  You doing the BAEARS HAM Cram in Fremont this Saturday?

And yes, our contact info is posted in the clear at ARRL.org.  Not our e-mail or phone contact info, though.


----------



## aandjmayne (Apr 14, 2009)

All I know is 10/4... the rest is simply Greek...


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2009)

*Not Fremont CERT.*

Oh, and in some circles I am referred to "Son of W6NDE"

(Yes, I am creepy sometimes. Get used to it. My enemies do!)


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 15, 2009)

aandjmayne said:


> All I know is 10/4... the rest is simply Greek...



LOL, and you'll NEVER here 10-4 on HAM bands, unless someone is messing around. Scoot on over to CB and WATCH OUT


----------



## fma08 (Apr 15, 2009)

Gotta love the CB, especially Jack Burton and the Pork Chop Express


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 15, 2009)

im so confused. what is a ham, and why do they have weird names?


----------



## Sieldan (Apr 15, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> im so confused. what is a ham, and why do they have weird names?



HAM is a nickname for Amateur Radio Operators.  We are licensed by the Federal Communications Commission.  Those weird names are actually Call Signs, just like WKRP, or WCBS.  We have certain frequencies that are reserved for our use.  The amateur part is exactly that.  We are not allowed to use our privileges for any compensation.  Most of us do volunteer disaster communications aid.

Take a look at http://www.wedothat-radio.org/ for a better idea.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 15, 2009)

oic. thats pretty sweet. ive always thought itd be cool to do somethin like that, just never really got around to lookin into it


----------



## fma08 (Apr 15, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> oic. thats pretty sweet. ive always thought itd be cool to do somethin like that, just never really got around to lookin into it



Well now's as good of time as any to get into it. Especially since they've redone the licenses. Don't even have to learn Morris Code anymore for the licenses.


----------



## berkeman (Apr 16, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Don't even have to learn Morris Code anymore for the licenses.



Don't have to learn Morse code either


----------



## mikie (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cq?*

I've always wanted my license, just never really got committed to it.  Enjoyed listening to my scanners for a while.  

But what is the ' Cq Cq Cq? '

Thanks!


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright, I don't feel so bad. At least I'm not the only one. Thought they were talking about motorcycles at first. (which I also don't have a great deal of knowledge on)



Linuss said:


> Jeez, I feel like I did when I first looked at an EMT book, not understanding a thing I read...


----------



## berkeman (Apr 16, 2009)

mikie said:


> I've always wanted my license, just never really got committed to it.  Enjoyed listening to my scanners for a while.
> 
> But what is the ' Cq Cq Cq? '
> 
> Thanks!



It basically means, "All stations stand by for an important announcement/message".

http://www.ac6v.com/73.htm

We use it at the start of our weekly practice Nets, and sure as heck use it at the start of real emergency Directed Nets.


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2009)

fma08 said:


> Well now's as good of time as any to get into it. Especially since they've redone the licenses. Don't even have to learn Morris Code anymore for the licenses.



Should still know how to spell it though.  "Morse".

Samuel Morse would be rolling in his grave.


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2009)

mikie said:


> I've always wanted my license, just never really got committed to it.  Enjoyed listening to my scanners for a while.
> 
> But what is the ' Cq Cq Cq? '
> 
> Thanks!



CQ is an old telegraph signal (morse code) which meant "Attention".

Now it is used by ham radio operators, most commonly on the HF bands, which are between 2MHz and 28MHz when they are looking for someone to contact.  You will also hear a lot of phonetics for callsigns being used for better readability on the air.

I.E.

CQ CQ, This is Whisky One India Mexico.

Then if somebody heard me and wanted to talk, then they would answer.  

The other thing you will hear a lot is "73".  It is pronounced "Seven Three", not "Seventy Three", "Seventy Threes"  or ""Seventy Thirds" as many people use.  It is another code from the days of the telegraph, and means "Best Regards".  It is often used when ending a conversation.


----------



## Scout (Apr 16, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Samuel Morse would be rolling in his grave.


Nope just alot of muted curse words.


----------



## MRE (Apr 16, 2009)

Scout said:


> Nope just alot of muted curse words.



(muffled)

" .-- - ..-. "


----------



## mikie (Apr 16, 2009)

W1IM said:


> Should still know how to spell it though.  "Morse".
> 
> Samuel Morse would be rolling in his grave.



Kinda like when people spell it out HIPPA..  NO!  It's HIPAA!  



W1IM said:


> (muffled)
> 
> " .-- - ..-. "



So true!

Translation complements of...
http://morsecode.scphillips.com/jtranslator.html


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 16, 2009)

*CQ, the old "Charlie Queen"...an all-call PING*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CQ_(call)

Nowadays a shorthand for "Can anyone hear me, and please reply".
The QSL referred to earlier is a written confirmation (post card) for your "radio shack" 's wall to prove your signal went out as far as it did.


----------



## fma08 (Apr 16, 2009)

w1im said:


> should still know how to spell it though.  "morse".
> 
> Samuel morse would be rolling in his grave.



- .-. ..- .   - .... .- - 

.. -   .-- .- ...     .-    .-.. --- -. --.     -.. .- -.--


----------



## yowzer (Apr 16, 2009)

KE7YFO.  Not active on the air (At least, not until I stop spending money on knives and flashlights long enough to buy a mobile for my car). My SAR group sometimes uses ham frequencies, so I had motivation there get my Technician license. Studying for General and Extra now as a good excuse to learn some basic electronics.


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 16, 2009)

KB9WLT ... tech since 2000.

The only reason I got my license was for emergency comms.  I can't stand all the chit chat.


----------



## bmennig (Apr 17, 2009)

KM3X

Extra Class

been hamming since '03

WAS, WAC, DXCC as far as awards go

EMT-B, BVR Tech, 911 Dispatcher yada yada...


----------

